# Cant get network up on 1.4_RC4 Live CD

## TrickyDicky

OK folks, having some problems here that I hope you can help me with. I'm trying to install Gentoo onto an internet appliance using the 1.4_RC4 boot CD.  However, I can't get the ethernet interface to come up, so I can't proceed with the install.

I've moved this post from the "Installing Gentoo" forum, as I've not had a response there.   Please be gentle with me ... I'm a Gentoo-newbie, very close to a Linux-newbie (though I've previous experience of Unix at the user level), and I'm using pretty unusual hardware. 

The internet appliance is basically a 800x600 LCD panel with a highly integrated fanless PC, based on one of the early NatSemi reference designs, using the Geode chipsets. The 10/100 ethernet is built onto the motherboard, and implemented using a NetSemi DP83815 (rev 0).

I've temporarily attached a CD-ROM for the installation, using an extended IDE cable, but unfortunately this machine has no floppy, and without a working network, no simple way to get traces or logs off the system to display here (apart from typing by hand, anyway!) I do have USB ports, and a USB disk-key, but I dont know if that will work with the Gentoo boot disk.  I suspect that I would need some help to get that working anyway ...   :Smile: 

My problem is that I boot off the 1.4_RC4 Live CD, using the "800" image, and everything comes up as expected, but I can't get the ethernet interface to come up and acquire an IP address. The hardware appears to all be correctly identified, including the ethernet controller. The "natsemi" module is loaded (I can see it when I use "lsmod"), and "dmesg" includes lines as follows: 

```

... 

eth0: NatSemi DP8381[56] at 0xc8ab3000, <mac address>, IRQ 5. 

eth0: link up. 

... 

eth0: no IPv6 routers present 

eth0: remaining active for wake-on-lan 

```

My network has working DHCP, supplied by my Intertex IX66 gateway, so I have tried running "dhcpcd eth0", and this causes eth0 to be brought up, (ie, visible using "ifconfig") but it doesnt acquire an IP address, and according to "ifconfig" all TX packets are being dropped. After some time the interface is taken back down (automatically by "dhcpcd" when it cant get an IP address, I assume). 

Checking the logs in my router, shows no sign of a request for a DCHP lease from the Gentoo system.  I know that the ethernet hardware worked fine with the previous OS, which was QNX, and I've eliminated possible problems with cables etc by swapping everything for known good ones. 

I've also checked /proc/interrupts, /proc/pci, /proc/iomem and /proc/ioports, and it doesnt look to me like there are any clashes or problems (though note my earlier comment about being a newbie ...!) 

I've searched these forums, and Google, and seen a lot of people having various problems with this chipset, but no conclusive solutions. One suggestion that came up a lot was to disable ACPI, so I've tried doing that with a boot prompt override, but without any success or noticable change in behaviour. 

I'm out of knowledge / ideas, and would appreciate any pointers or assistance on how to debug this further, or just a recommendation on how to fix it if I'm doing something dumb!

Thanks in advance 

Richard

----------

## TrickyDicky

Ok, seems like I'm learning stuff at least.  Managed to get my USB disk-key working with the boot CD, so I now have some logs.  I also managed to work out how to get the natsemi module to produce detailed trace information, though I'm not sure what its telling me  :Sad: 

Here are the outputs I mentioned in the last post:

/proc/devices:

```

Character devices:

  1 mem

  2 pty/m%d

  3 pty/s%d

  4 tts/%d

  5 cua/%d

  7 vcs

 10 misc

 13 input

 21 sg

 29 fb

128 ptm

136 pts/%d

162 raw

180 usb

Block devices:

  1 ramdisk

  3 ide0

  8 sd

 65 sd

 66 sd

117 evms

240 cloop

```

/proc/pci:

```

PCI devices found:

  Bus  0, device   0, function  0:

    Host bridge: Cyrix Corporation PCI Master (rev 0).

  Bus  0, device  15, function  0:

    Ethernet controller: National Semiconductor Corporation DP83815 (MacPhyter) Ethernet Controller (rev 0).

      IRQ 5.

      Master Capable.  Latency=90.  Min Gnt=11.Max Lat=52.

      I/O at 0x1000 [0x10ff].

      Non-prefetchable 32 bit memory at 0xfedfe000 [0xfedfefff].

  Bus  0, device  18, function  0:

    ISA bridge: Cyrix Corporation 5530 Legacy [Kahlua] (rev 0).

  Bus  0, device  18, function  1:

    Bridge: Cyrix Corporation 5530 SMI [Kahlua] (rev 0).

      Non-prefetchable 32 bit memory at 0x40012000 [0x400120ff].

  Bus  0, device  18, function  2:

    IDE interface: Cyrix Corporation 5530 IDE [Kahlua] (rev 0).

      I/O at 0x1400 [0x140f].

  Bus  0, device  18, function  3:

    Multimedia audio controller: Cyrix Corporation 5530 Audio [Kahlua] (rev 0).

      Non-prefetchable 32 bit memory at 0x40011000 [0x4001107f].

  Bus  0, device  18, function  4:

    VGA compatible controller: Cyrix Corporation 5530 Video [Kahlua] (rev 0).

      Non-prefetchable 32 bit memory at 0x40800000 [0x40ffffff].

  Bus  0, device  19, function  0:

    USB Controller: Compaq Computer Corporation ZFMicro Chipset USB (rev 6).

      IRQ 11.

      Master Capable.  Latency=64.  Max Lat=80.

      Non-prefetchable 32 bit memory at 0xd0000 [0xd0fff].

```

/proc/interrupts:

```

           CPU0       

  0:      82613          XT-PIC  timer

  1:       1296          XT-PIC  keyboard

  2:          0          XT-PIC  cascade

  8:          2          XT-PIC  rtc

 11:        175          XT-PIC  usb-ohci

 14:        422          XT-PIC  ide0

NMI:          0 

ERR:          0

```

/proc/iomem:

```

00000000-0009fbff : System RAM

0009fc00-0009ffff : reserved

000a0000-000bffff : Video RAM area

000c0000-000c7fff : Video ROM

000d0000-000d0fff : Compaq Computer Corporation ZFMicro Chipset USB

  000d0000-000d0fff : usb-ohci

000f0000-000fffff : System ROM

00100000-07d7ffff : System RAM

  00100000-002e1dbe : Kernel code

  002e1dbf-0036ff23 : Kernel data

40011000-4001107f : Cyrix Corporation 5530 Audio [Kahlua]

40012000-400120ff : Cyrix Corporation 5530 SMI [Kahlua]

40800000-40ffffff : Cyrix Corporation 5530 Video [Kahlua]

  40800000-409fffff : vesafb

fedfe000-fedfefff : National Semiconductor Corporation DP83815 (MacPhyter) Ethernet Controller

  fedfe000-fedfefff : eth0

fffe8000-ffffffff : reserved

```

/proc/ioports:

```

0000-001f : dma1

0020-003f : pic1

0040-005f : timer

0060-006f : keyboard

0070-007f : rtc

0080-008f : dma page reg

00a0-00bf : pic2

00c0-00df : dma2

00f0-00ff : fpu

01f0-01f7 : ide0

02f8-02ff : serial(auto)

03c0-03df : vesafb

03f6-03f6 : ide0

03f8-03ff : serial(auto)

0cf8-0cff : PCI conf1

1000-10ff : National Semiconductor Corporation DP83815 (MacPhyter) Ethernet Controller

  1000-10ff : eth0

1400-140f : Cyrix Corporation 5530 IDE [Kahlua]

  1400-1407 : ide0

  1408-140f : ide1

```

Heres the output from "ifconfig" when "dhcpcd eth0" is trying (and failing) to establish a lease:

```

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:00:E2:35:23:23  

          inet6 addr: fe80::200:e2ff:fe35:2323/10 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST NOTRAILERS RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:8 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:100 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

          Interrupt:5 Base address:0x3000 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

```

And here's my "dmesg" from boot through the attempt to "dhcpcd eth0":

```

Linux version 2.4.20-xfs-r2 (root@ToyRoom) (gcc version 3.2.1 20021207 (Gentoo Linux 3.2.1-20021207)) #1 Thu Apr 10 02:24:31 Local time zone must be set--see zic manu

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000e8000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 0000000007d80000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fffe8000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

125MB LOWMEM available.

ACPI: have wakeup address 0xc0001000

On node 0 totalpages: 32128

zone(0): 4096 pages.

zone(1): 28032 pages.

zone(2): 0 pages.

Kernel command line: vga=788 initrd=initrd.800 acpi=off root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc nomce BOOT_IMAGE=gentoo 

Initializing CPU#0

Working around Cyrix MediaGX virtual DMA bugs.

Detected 300.684 MHz processor.

Console: colour dummy device 80x25

Calibrating delay loop... 599.65 BogoMIPS

Memory: 118744k/128512k available (1927k kernel code, 9380k reserved, 568k data, 104k init, 0k highmem)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Dentry cache hash table entries: 16384 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Inode cache hash table entries: 8192 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 2048 (order: 2, 16384 bytes)

Buffer-cache hash table entries: 4096 (order: 2, 16384 bytes)

Page-cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Proc Config support by ptb@it.uc3m.es

proc config counted 6134 bytes in names

proc config counted 668 bytes in value handles

Working around Cyrix MediaGX virtual DMA bugs.

CPU:     After generic, caps: 00808131 00818131 00000000 00000001

CPU:             Common caps: 00808131 00818131 00000000 00000001

CPU: NSC Geode(TM) Integrated Processor by National Semi stepping 01

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

Checking for popad bug... OK.

POSIX conformance testing by UNIFIX

mtrr: v1.40 (20010327) Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

mtrr: detected mtrr type: none

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20021212

ACPI: Disabled via command line (acpi=off)

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfd9ae, last bus=0

PCI: Using configuration type 1

PCI: Probing PCI hardware

PCI: ACPI tables contain no PCI IRQ routing entries

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI: Using IRQ router NatSemi [1078/0100] at 00:12.0

PCI: Fixup for MediaGX/Geode Slave Disconnect Boundary (0x41=0x14)

Linux NET4.0 for Linux 2.4

Based upon Swansea University Computer Society NET3.039

Initializing RT netlink socket

Starting kswapd

Journalled Block Device driver loaded

devfs: v1.12c (20020818) Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

devfs: boot_options: 0x0

SGI XFS snapshot 2.4.20-2003-01-14_00:43_UTC with ACLs, DMAPI, realtime, quota, no debug enabled

vesafb: framebuffer at 0x40800000, mapped to 0xc880d000, size 2048k

vesafb: mode is 800x600x16, linelength=1600, pages=1

vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:6e32

vesafb: scrolling: redraw

vesafb: directcolor: size=0:5:6:5, shift=0:11:5:0

Looking for splash picture.... found (800x600, 9175 bytes).

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 97x31

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

Detected PS/2 Mouse Port.

pty: 256 Unix98 ptys configured

Real Time Clock Driver v1.10e

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 6.31

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

CS5530: IDE controller on PCI bus 00 dev 92

CS5530: chipset revision 0

CS5530: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

CS5530: default first interface base=0x01f0, second interface base=0x170

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0x1400-0x1407, BIOS settings: hda:pio, hdb:pio

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0x1408-0x140f, BIOS settings: hdc:pio, hdd:pio

hda: IBM-DMCA-21440, ATA DISK drive

hdb: CD-RW CRX100E, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

hda: cs5530_set_xfer_mode(MW DMA 2)

blk: queue c03b3424, I/O limit 4095Mb (mask 0xffffffff)

hda: 2818369 sectors (1443 MB) w/96KiB Cache, CHS=699/64/63, DMA

hdb: cs5530_set_xfer_mode(MW DMA 2)

hdb: ATAPI 24X CD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 1024kB Cache, DMA

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.12

Partition check:

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 < p5 p6 >

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 8192K size 1024 blocksize

Equalizer1996: $Revision: 1.2.1 $ $Date: 1996/09/22 13:52:00 $ Simon Janes (simon@ncm.com)

SCSI subsystem driver Revision: 1.00

kmod: failed to exec /sbin/modprobe -s -k scsi_hostadapter, errno = 2

kmod: failed to exec /sbin/modprobe -s -k scsi_hostadapter, errno = 2

kmod: failed to exec /sbin/modprobe -s -k scsi_hostadapter, errno = 2

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

NET4: Linux TCP/IP 1.0 for NET4.0

IP Protocols: ICMP, UDP, TCP

IP: routing cache hash table of 512 buckets, 4Kbytes

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 8192 bind 16384)

NET4: Unix domain sockets 1.0/SMP for Linux NET4.0.

IPv6 v0.8 for NET4.0

IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

RAMDISK: ext2 filesystem found at block 0

RAMDISK: Loading 5000 blocks [1 disk] into ram disk... 

done.

Freeing initrd memory: 5008k freed

VFS: Mounted root (ext2 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 104k freed

usb.c: registered new driver usbdevfs

usb.c: registered new driver hub

uhci.c: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v1.1

PCI: Assigned IRQ 11 for device 00:13.0

usb-ohci.c: USB OHCI at membase 0xc00d0000, IRQ 11

usb-ohci.c: usb-00:13.0, Compaq Computer Corporation ZFMicro Chipset USB

usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

hub.c: USB hub found

hub.c: 2 ports detected

usb.c: registered new driver hid

hid-core.c: v1.8.1 Andreas Gal, Vojtech Pavlik <vojtech@suse.cz>

hid-core.c: USB HID support drivers

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usb.c: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

hub.c: new USB device 00:13.0-1, assigned address 2

scsi0 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

  Vendor: M-Sys     Model: DiskOnKey         Rev: 1.08

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 02

Attached scsi removable disk sda at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

SCSI device sda: 15600 512-byte hdwr sectors (8 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

 /dev/scsi/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1

WARNING: USB Mass Storage data integrity not assured

USB Mass Storage device found at 2

ISO 9660 Extensions: Microsoft Joliet Level 3

ISO 9660 Extensions: RRIP_1991A

cloop: Welcome to cloop v0.68

cloop: /newroot/mnt/cdrom/livecd.cloop: 2032 blocks, 65536 bytes/block, largest block is 60876 bytes.

cloop: loaded (max 1 devices)

evms: EVMS v1.2.1 initializing .... info level(5).

evms: md raid5: measuring checksumming speed

evms: md raid5:    8regs     :   238.000 MB/sec

evms: md raid5:    32regs    :   124.000 MB/sec

evms: md raid5:    pII_mmx   :   205.200 MB/sec

evms: md raid5:    p5_mmx    :   228.800 MB/sec

evms: md raid5: using function: 8regs (238.000 MB/sec)

isapnp: Scanning for PnP cards...

isapnp: No Plug & Play device found

Serial driver version 5.05c (2001-07-08) with MANY_PORTS SHARE_IRQ SERIAL_PCI ISAPNP enabled

ttyS00 at 0x03f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

ttyS01 at 0x02f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

inserting floppy driver for 2.4.20-xfs-r2

floppy0: no floppy controllers found

inserting floppy driver for 2.4.20-xfs-r2

devfs_mk_dir(floppy): using old entry in dir: c7852810 ""

floppy0: no floppy controllers found

inserting floppy driver for 2.4.20-xfs-r2

devfs_mk_dir(floppy): using old entry in dir: c7852810 ""

floppy0: no floppy controllers found

inserting floppy driver for 2.4.20-xfs-r2

devfs_mk_dir(floppy): using old entry in dir: c7852810 ""

floppy0: no floppy controllers found

apm: BIOS version 1.2 Flags 0x03 (Driver version 1.16)

natsemi dp8381x driver, version 1.07+LK1.0.17, Sep 27, 2002

  originally by Donald Becker <becker@scyld.com>

  http://www.scyld.com/network/natsemi.html

  2.4.x kernel port by Jeff Garzik, Tjeerd Mulder

PCI: Enabling device 00:0f.0 (0200 -> 0203)

PCI: Assigned IRQ 5 for device 00:0f.0

eth0: NatSemi DP8381[56] at 0xc8ab3000, 00:00:e2:35:23:23, IRQ 5.

eth0: link up.

usb-uhci.c: $Revision: 1.275 $ time 02:28:02 Apr 10 2003

usb-uhci.c: High bandwidth mode enabled

usb-uhci.c: v1.275:USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver

uhci.c: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v1.1

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

eth0: remaining active for wake-on-lan

Device busy for revalidation (usage=1)

eth0: link up.

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

eth0: remaining active for wake-on-lan

```

And finally, heres the output that appears in "dmesg" when I "rmmod natsemi" and "insmod natsemi debug=31":

```

natsemi dp8381x driver, version 1.07+LK1.0.17, Sep 27, 2002

  originally by Donald Becker <becker@scyld.com>

  http://www.scyld.com/network/natsemi.html

  2.4.x kernel port by Jeff Garzik, Tjeerd Mulder

PCI: Found IRQ 5 for device 00:0f.0

eth%d: EEPROM reloaded in 1400 usec.

eth%d: reset completed in 5 usec.

eth0: NatSemi DP8381[56] at 0xc8ab3000, 00:00:e2:35:23:23, IRQ 5.

eth0: Transceiver status 0x786d advertising 0x5e1.

eth0: silicon revision 0x302.

eth0: reset completed in 5 usec.

eth0: netdev_open() irq 5.

  Tx ring at c75f1200:

 #0 desc. 0x75f1210 0x000000 0x000000.

 #1 desc. 0x75f1220 0x000000 0x000000.

 #2 desc. 0x75f1230 0x000000 0x000000.

 #3 desc. 0x75f1240 0x000000 0x000000.

 #4 desc. 0x75f1250 0x000000 0x000000.

 #5 desc. 0x75f1260 0x000000 0x000000.

 #6 desc. 0x75f1270 0x000000 0x000000.

 #7 desc. 0x75f1280 0x000000 0x000000.

 #8 desc. 0x75f1290 0x000000 0x000000.

 #9 desc. 0x75f12a0 0x000000 0x000000.

 #10 desc. 0x75f12b0 0x000000 0x000000.

 #11 desc. 0x75f12c0 0x000000 0x000000.

 #12 desc. 0x75f12d0 0x000000 0x000000.

 #13 desc. 0x75f12e0 0x000000 0x000000.

 #14 desc. 0x75f12f0 0x000000 0x000000.

 #15 desc. 0x75f1200 0x000000 0x000000.

  Rx ring c75f1000:

 #0 desc. 0x75f1010 0x000600 0x7287010.

 #1 desc. 0x75f1020 0x000600 0x7287810.

 #2 desc. 0x75f1030 0x000600 0x73d6010.

 #3 desc. 0x75f1040 0x000600 0x73d6810.

 #4 desc. 0x75f1050 0x000600 0x73b1010.

 #5 desc. 0x75f1060 0x000600 0x73b1810.

 #6 desc. 0x75f1070 0x000600 0x73b0010.

 #7 desc. 0x75f1080 0x000600 0x73b0810.

 #8 desc. 0x75f1090 0x000600 0x5e79010.

 #9 desc. 0x75f10a0 0x000600 0x5e79810.

 #10 desc. 0x75f10b0 0x000600 0x5e78010.

 #11 desc. 0x75f10c0 0x000600 0x5e78810.

 #12 desc. 0x75f10d0 0x000600 0x73df010.

 #13 desc. 0x75f10e0 0x000600 0x73df810.

 #14 desc. 0x75f10f0 0x000600 0x73de010.

 #15 desc. 0x75f1100 0x000600 0x73de810.

 #16 desc. 0x75f1110 0x000600 0x5e07010.

 #17 desc. 0x75f1120 0x000600 0x5e07810.

 #18 desc. 0x75f1130 0x000600 0x5e06010.

 #19 desc. 0x75f1140 0x000600 0x5e06810.

 #20 desc. 0x75f1150 0x000600 0x5e0b010.

 #21 desc. 0x75f1160 0x000600 0x5e0b810.

 #22 desc. 0x75f1170 0x000600 0x5e0a010.

 #23 desc. 0x75f1180 0x000600 0x5e0a810.

 #24 desc. 0x75f1190 0x000600 0x73b7010.

 #25 desc. 0x75f11a0 0x000600 0x73b7810.

 #26 desc. 0x75f11b0 0x000600 0x5e35010.

 #27 desc. 0x75f11c0 0x000600 0x5e35810.

 #28 desc. 0x75f11d0 0x000600 0x5e34010.

 #29 desc. 0x75f11e0 0x000600 0x5e34810.

 #30 desc. 0x75f11f0 0x000600 0x5e71010.

 #31 desc. 0x75f1000 0x000600 0x5e71810.

eth0: link up.

eth0: Done netdev_open(), status: 0x000004.

eth0: Transmit frame #1 queued in slot 0.

eth0: Transmit frame #2 queued in slot 1.

eth0: Transmit frame #3 queued in slot 2.

eth0: Media selection timer tick.

eth0: Transmit frame #4 queued in slot 3.

eth0: Transmit frame #5 queued in slot 4.

eth0: Media selection timer tick.

eth0: Transmit frame #6 queued in slot 5.

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

eth0: Transmit frame #7 queued in slot 6.

eth0: Media selection timer tick.

eth0: Media selection timer tick.

eth0: Media selection timer tick.

eth0: Media selection timer tick.

eth0: Transmit frame #8 queued in slot 7.

eth0: Media selection timer tick.

eth0: Media selection timer tick.

eth0: Media selection timer tick.

eth0: Media selection timer tick.

eth0: Media selection timer tick.

eth0: Media selection timer tick.

eth0: Shutting down ethercard, status was 0x04.

eth0: Queue pointers were Tx 8 / 0,  Rx 32 / 32.

eth0: Tx/Rx process stopped in 0 usec.

  Tx ring at c75f1200:

 #0 desc. 0x75f1210 0x800024e 0x72c4002.

 #1 desc. 0x75f1220 0x800004e 0x119b862.

 #2 desc. 0x75f1230 0x8000046 0x119bc62.

 #3 desc. 0x75f1240 0x800024e 0x72c4c02.

 #4 desc. 0x75f1250 0x8000046 0x119bb62.

 #5 desc. 0x75f1260 0x8000046 0x119ba62.

 #6 desc. 0x75f1270 0x800024e 0x72c4402.

 #7 desc. 0x75f1280 0x800024e 0x738b402.

 #8 desc. 0x75f1290 0x000000 0x000000.

 #9 desc. 0x75f12a0 0x000000 0x000000.

 #10 desc. 0x75f12b0 0x000000 0x000000.

 #11 desc. 0x75f12c0 0x000000 0x000000.

 #12 desc. 0x75f12d0 0x000000 0x000000.

 #13 desc. 0x75f12e0 0x000000 0x000000.

 #14 desc. 0x75f12f0 0x000000 0x000000.

 #15 desc. 0x75f1200 0x000000 0x000000.

  Rx ring c75f1000:

 #0 desc. 0x75f1010 0x99800040 0x7287010.

 #1 desc. 0x75f1020 0x98800252 0x7287810.

 #2 desc. 0x75f1030 0x99800040 0x73d6010.

 #3 desc. 0x75f1040 0x98800252 0x73d6810.

 #4 desc. 0x75f1050 0x99800040 0x73b1010.

 #5 desc. 0x75f1060 0x98800252 0x73b1810.

 #6 desc. 0x75f1070 0x99800040 0x73b0010.

 #7 desc. 0x75f1080 0x98800252 0x73b0810.

 #8 desc. 0x75f1090 0x000600 0x5e79010.

 #9 desc. 0x75f10a0 0x000600 0x5e79810.

 #10 desc. 0x75f10b0 0x000600 0x5e78010.

 #11 desc. 0x75f10c0 0x000600 0x5e78810.

 #12 desc. 0x75f10d0 0x000600 0x73df010.

 #13 desc. 0x75f10e0 0x000600 0x73df810.

 #14 desc. 0x75f10f0 0x000600 0x73de010.

 #15 desc. 0x75f1100 0x000600 0x73de810.

 #16 desc. 0x75f1110 0x000600 0x5e07010.

 #17 desc. 0x75f1120 0x000600 0x5e07810.

 #18 desc. 0x75f1130 0x000600 0x5e06010.

 #19 desc. 0x75f1140 0x000600 0x5e06810.

 #20 desc. 0x75f1150 0x000600 0x5e0b010.

 #21 desc. 0x75f1160 0x000600 0x5e0b810.

 #22 desc. 0x75f1170 0x000600 0x5e0a010.

 #23 desc. 0x75f1180 0x000600 0x5e0a810.

 #24 desc. 0x75f1190 0x000600 0x73b7010.

 #25 desc. 0x75f11a0 0x000600 0x73b7810.

 #26 desc. 0x75f11b0 0x000600 0x5e35010.

 #27 desc. 0x75f11c0 0x000600 0x5e35810.

 #28 desc. 0x75f11d0 0x000600 0x5e34010.

 #29 desc. 0x75f11e0 0x000600 0x5e34810.

 #30 desc. 0x75f11f0 0x000600 0x5e71010.

 #31 desc. 0x75f1000 0x000600 0x5e71810.

eth0: remaining active for wake-on-lan

```

Any assistance would be appreciated, as it still feels like I'm swimming in treacle here ...  :Sad: 

Thanks

Richard

EDIT:  Removed some non-text characters that appeared to be from Portage's "spinner".  -- pjp

----------

## TrickyDicky

Back to the top ... 

Is anyone able to help with this?  If not then I'll have to give up on Gentoo, and go with something that can be made to work with my hardware  :Sad: 

Richard

----------

## dantrevino

 *TrickyDicky wrote:*   

> Back to the top ... 
> 
> Is anyone able to help with this?  If not then I'll have to give up on Gentoo, and go with something that can be made to work with my hardware 
> 
> Richard

 

I'm having the same issue.  Also did not work on Redhat Severn Beta.  Any updates?

----------

## dantrevino

I dont understand why this is an issue, but maybe we can have an option to turn off IPv6 from the kernel boot config?

This'll work to get your net up.  Other variations are also possible.  Make sure you wait until the boot up DHCP client has failed or you will have to do this again.

```

ifconfig eth0 inet 192.168.0.99 netmask 255.255.255.0 broadcast 192.168.0.255 up

route add default gw 192.168.0.1

```

The key param here is 'inet' as that will force IPv4.  Of course you should change the IP address, gateway, netmask, and broadcast addr to suit your network.

HTH,

dan

----------

## jayco77

I've had the same issues with 1.4 rc-4 and 1.4 final.  I tried using ifconfig as noted above specifying inet, with no luck.  I also tried the suggestion in this thread, https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=75739&highlight=natsemi of commenting out initrd, with no luck.  I've also tried booting with acpi=off, with no luck.  Anyone have any luck with dantrevino's suggestion?

Running ifconfig after I run:

```
ifconfig eth0 inet 192.168.1.109 netmask 255.255.255.0 broadcast 192.168.1.255 up

route add default gw 192.168.1.1

ping 192.168.1.1

PING 192.168.1.1 (192.168.1.1) 56(84) bytes of data

From 192.168.1.109 icmp_seq=1 Destination host Unreachable

From 192.168.1.109 icmp_seq=2 Destination host Unreachable

From 192.168.1.109 icmp_seq=3 Destination host Unreachable

```

Shows me the address, broadcast address, and mask specified.

jay

----------

## jayco77

The natsemi driver that comes with 1.4 appears to be an older version.  I downloaded the newer driver from scyld.com (If I use the livecd, and specify nohotplug nodhcp I can use networking just fine) but I couldn't get it to compile properly.  No errors, but when I do insmod natsemi I get two errors "unresolved symbol pci_drv_unregister" and "unresolved symbol pci_drv_register".  Any ideas?  Could this older driver be the cause of these issues?

jay

----------

